# R100



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

R100 Batavia.
Who is going?
I can't wait to get there!


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

I wish maybe next year ill be able to make it out there.


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

yep..we are going
rr


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Sweet!
Hope to see some Canucks down there


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not going to make it


----------



## backwoods.buhda (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if you only wanted to shoot the North American course, can you do it either on the Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## schnarrfuss (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be heading there as well. Will be my first one. Can't wait!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

can shoot 1 or both either day your choice.
its all about fun down there.
I suggest doing the sunday for the prize draws at 230.
Just sayin.

Shawn


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

Can't wait


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Rollin out tomorrow AM for R100!
Gonna be a fun one!


----------



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

shakyshot said:


> Rollin out tomorrow AM for R100!
> Gonna be a fun one!


 Shawn Good luck and play safe !


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

cdn 3-d said:


> yep..we are going
> rr


You should have stuck around! Called you for a new HHA sight!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

G Skinner said:


> Shawn Good luck and play safe !


I always play safe Glen. Its what happens after dark that may be a little less safe


----------



## cdn 3-d (Oct 22, 2011)

all good, glad someone else could win it in my absence, wouldnt know what to do with it anyway!
I finished 4 over par, so Im happy with that 
see you at the next one ...


----------

